# Aries Crossing Lambing 2015



## AriesX (Mar 14, 2015)

So I meant to come here and post a lambing thread BEFORE we actually started lambing but I didn't.  We are gearing up for a big second lambing season.  Last year, we only had 13 pregnant ewes who mostly had singletons.    This year we have at least  23 and and most we expect to have twins or even trips.  

So far three ewes have delivered and we have six healthy lambs.  We've chosen to name all the girls with a flower theme and not name the boys.   Thursday night our black ewe delivered a black and a white twin girls, Rosie and Posie.  Friday morning Number 64 had two large twin ram lambs.  Just a few hours ago, Number 45 had another set of twin girls Poppy and Petunia.  

I've got lots of pics posted on my blog which has details about each delivery as well.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats! What kind do you raise?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 14, 2015)

*Only* 13 last year, eh?  I'd be going nuts lol

I started with 2 pregnant ewes, last year I had 3 pregnant ewes, and this year I again have 3 pregnant ewes (would have had 4 but one miscarried).  I will look forward to pics of your lambs.  What coffee do you drink - maybe I should invest! LOL


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 14, 2015)

Where are you located? We are getting into the milkers and have Katahdins as the maternal stock. Very excited to hear more about your operation!


----------



## AriesX (Mar 15, 2015)

We have East Friesians.  They are a milk breed.  Yes "only 13" does seem like a crazy statement.  My husband decided two years ago that he wanted to be a sheep farmer.  Honestly, I was just getting used the fact that we had chickens in the yard when he came home one day with 18 lambs!  We only have one small barn and a large shed that is attached to our house so we are really not equipped for the number of lambs we are about to have.  It is going to be interesting.  Hopefully, the weather holds and doesn't go back into cold spell.  It is so much easier on the lambs when it's not 9 degrees like it was half of March last year.  

It's gonna be a crazy lambing season but we didn't get our financing in place on time to start our new barn last fall so we are breaking ground in the next few weeks on that during lambing as well!  My husband is insane 

We are in CT by the way.  What do you plan to do with your milk?


----------



## AriesX (Mar 22, 2015)

Had a crazy night last week.  We had three ewes deliver six lambs all together in about half an hour.  One ewe delivered two breach babies who seemed like they weren't gonna make it at first.   The ewe was exhausted after delivery and the lambs were too.  We rubbed them and dried them and thought they were going to die  - all while tending to two other deliveries.  Amazingly, all six lambs made it through the night and are still doing well.  It was so crazy - it was almost comical.    

http://ariescrossing.blogspot.com/2015/03/tired-after-long-night.html

Since then, it's been a slow week.  We had another ewe who we thought would surely lamb this week but it seems she didn't get pregnant on the first go with the ram so maybe she is due in another week or so.    We've got another two due today and Tuesday and more later in the week if they are all on time.  I'm sure someone will surprise us and lamb in the field - marking crayon or no.   We have three in drop pens now and two nursery pens.   I keep looking in on the pregnant ones but no lambs yet.  

Here are some of our lambs


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you!  Those pictures of your lambs in their coats came just at the right time!!

Congrats on all your lambs and that they all made it!


----------



## AriesX (Mar 25, 2015)

These sheep certainly keep you on your toes.  I went out with my daughters to do a weight check on all the lambs and change some of the sweaters to a larger size.  After half an hour in the two nursery pens, we returned to find a brand new lamb in the jug with the mother who we expected to deliver last week!  She had showed no signs of labor just 30 mins earlier and here was a little lamb.   I confirmed the little ewe lamb had nursed before going in the house to give them some time.  45 mins later, I returned to find another lamb - a ram.  Both had a rocky start.  The boy was very weak and wouldn't get to the teat.  The girl started off great but then showed signs of constipation.   My dh gave her an enema which seemed to solve that problem and after hours in the barn, we both had to leave to go to work.  When we returned home just a few hours later, we found a dead lamb in the other jug.     It looked as if the mother completely ignored it - didn't even lick off its face!  I just wish we had caught it.  We could have saved it I'm sure.    This ewe is a little special shall we say.  She just isn't right.  Last year, she abandoned her lamb after delivery as well but then was a fine mother after being reunited.  I don't think she'll be getting another chance.   I keep telling myself maybe the lamb was stillborn but my dh is sure she just ignored it.  The other two babies are doing well though and we have four other ewes due this week.  I hope that is the only sad story I have to tell.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry about the loss     I hope all the others do well also.


----------



## AriesX (Mar 26, 2015)

Had another set of twins today. The mom is one of nicest ewes and was a great mother last year. One girl and one boy. I'm dreading the night check for fear that we will have to deal with lambs tonight in the muddy wet. Three other ewes are due and are  currently in with the rest of the pregnant ewes and the Rams.  Two of the Rams are HUGE and one is a major pita so hope we don't have to deal with them tonight.  Tomorrow we are planning to move the three ewes into a drop pen. I hope they wait.


----------

